# Worming : Prohibit (Levamisole Concentrated Drench Solutuion)



## Sondra

Add one packet to 17 and 1/2 ounces of water, I am using snowcone syrup. Give at 2cc orally per 50 pounds. Be pretty accurate with these weights as this product can cause frothing at the mouth. Vicki
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com


----------

